# This is a true story......



## mountainmac (Jan 17, 2013)

This happened when I was just a little guy and I still remember it like it was yesterday.  

One evening, my father decided it was time for me to test my hunting skills and knowledge of the great outdoors (which I had been practicing diligently waiting for this day to come) so he called my uncle and scheduled a long weekend trip up to my uncle's cabin for some grizzly bear hunting. 

My uncle arrived at our door in his station wagon very early Saturday morning.  We loaded up our gear and put the canoe on top of the vehicle.  Once we were all loaded, my father told me to get in the front seat as he was going to sleep in the backseat.  So I got in the front seat and my uncle took off.  Now my uncle likes to drive really fast when he can get away with it, but not in neighborhoods or towns.  

Shortly after leaving our home, we were on the four-lane highway heading north towards my uncle's cabin.  About twenty minutes after getting on the four-lane, I felt myself drifting off to sleep.  You know how the vibration of the road tends to do that to you. Just before I fell asleep, I looked over at the speedometer and saw that my uncle was going 115 mph.  And, with that, I promptly fell asleep. 

A short time later, I woke up, as I could no longer feel the vibration of the road.  I popped up, looked around and saw that we were 15 feet above the pavement.  The canoe was acting like an airfoil and had lifted us right off the ground! I looked over at the speedometer and saw that my uncle was now doing 125 mph.  He drove like this for several more hours until we started to approach our turn off in to town. My uncle slowed down and landed smoothly and obeyed all the traffic laws through town and all the way up to his cabin. 

Once we arrived at the cabin, my father woke up and we began to unload everything from the station wagon. Now this is the part I don't like to say because it sounds like brag...however, I got the three rifles and one bullet for each rifle (because we are such good shots) and took them into the cabin. I told my father I was going to take my rifle and one bullet and go down to the pond and see if there had been any grizzly bears in the area recently. He told me to be safe and with that, I was off to the pond. 

As I approached the pond, I could see a deer on the other side drinking from the pond. I crouched down to get a look at this magnificent creature and saw that it was a 90 point buck. While I was gazing in awe at the buck, I heard something rumble behind me. I turned around to see what it was and out from behind a boulder sauntered the biggest, the meanest, the ugliest, the grizzliest grizzly bear that ever walked the planet. I immediately raised up my rifle and shot the grizzly right between the eyes. The bullet ricocheted off the boulder and struck the buck right in the heart, dropping the buck instantaneously. As the bear fell, he slapped me in my shoulder with his paw so hard he knocked me into the pond. 

I regained my composure and started to walk out of the pond. My father always told me that should a grizzly ever slap you with his paw, to rub the wound with pond water.  As I was rubbing my shoulder with pond water, I felt something floundering around in my back pocket.  I reached around and pulled a 49-inch rainbow trout out of my pocket.  I made it to shore and put the fish on the ground.  About this time, the sun came out from behind a cloud and the sun's rays started drying out my clothes.  I was wearing a cotton shirt and, as it started to dry, a button popped off and went straight up in the air.  The button hit a Canadian goose right between the eyes and dropped him at my feet.  The goose had a wingspan of 228 inches. 

Well I skinned and dressed out the deer (over 990 lbs. of meat), the grizzly (over 2600 lbs. of meat), the trout and the goose and took everything back up the cabin.  I was really anxious to see the look on my father and uncle's face when I got there.  They were surprised when I carried in all that skin and meat. They congratulated me and were proud of me for listening to their teachings.  

They told me that, had I been older and more experienced, I would have doubled what I had gotten...however that would just come with time. I was still proud of myself for what I had accomplished. 
To this day I still use their teachings in my hunting trials and tribulations......

I have added some pics of this hunt......

Mac Out


----------



## David Parker (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome hunt.  I can only imagine what the older fellers walked out with.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 17, 2013)

The whole story is very believable,except the part about the bullets. How in the world did you force that bullet to go down the rifle barrel? All the bullets that I ever shot were powered by gunpowder,either in a muzzleloader,or a metallic cartridge. If you can do what you said,you sho is bad!


----------



## specialk (Jan 17, 2013)

i've studied the pics very carefully and i can say for certain they are NOT photoshopped......awesome story!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

They'd a been good ones next year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Not bad for a kid, you have potential to be a real hunter when you grow up.


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 17, 2013)

Purty good for a greenhorn!


----------



## mountainmac (Jan 18, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> The whole story is very believable,except the part about the bullets. How in the world did you force that bullet to go down the rifle barrel? All the bullets that I ever shot were powered by gunpowder,either in a muzzleloader,or a metallic cartridge. If you can do what you said,you sho is bad!



FF, Actually my papaw invented this special bullet.  He invented it to keep the noise down and not scare off any other game while hunting.  He used a ball point pen spring wrapped to the bottom of the bullet and then wound it up very tight.  He then placed it into the chamber and hooked the other end of the spring onto the hammer.  When you pull the trigger, the spring releases and sends the bullet down the barrel.  He used a chronograph and found that the bullet exits at 7923 fps......

Oh yea, those photos are actual and have not been retouched in any way, shape or form...... 

Mac Out


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a young deer.  I would have waited a year or two, he would have been a nice one.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd hate to have your Taxidurnya bills.  (Good hunt)

John I.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 18, 2013)

mountainmac said:


> FF, Actually my papaw invented this special bullet.  He invented it to keep the noise down and not scare off any other game while hunting.  He used a ball point pen spring wrapped to the bottom of the bullet and then wound it up very tight.  He then placed it into the chamber and hooked the other end of the spring onto the hammer.  When you pull the trigger, the spring releases and sends the bullet down the barrel.  He used a chronograph and found that the bullet exits at 7923 fps......
> 
> Oh yea, those photos are actual and have not been retouched in any way, shape or form......
> 
> Mac Out



I'd sure like to get your autograph. Maybe we could go partners on your new design,I might yet be rich before I die.


----------



## cramer (Jan 20, 2013)

You were a scrawny little feller back then - 
looks like you should have ate your Wheaties
Imagine the outcome if you had stopped for a second and scarfed down a bowl before heading down to the pond.
Still a good morning hunt though


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I find it very hard to believe that your button was under enough velocity to get that big canadian,possible,but I doubt it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

I dont believe it. Something just dont add up.


----------



## Fireump (Mar 17, 2013)

Mud...if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, talks like a duck,,,,it must be a duck.... I'm on ur side..... just don't add up.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow!!!!! lol great story


----------



## DAWG FAN (Mar 19, 2013)

I would believe it if you had stayed at a Holiday Inn Express the night before.


----------



## marcus3434 (Mar 20, 2013)

To bad black panther season doesn't coincide with deer season or you could have had a grand slam


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 20, 2013)

I think U and I are related.


----------

